# Scolopendra alterans (Haiti)



## cheetah13mo (Jun 28, 2007)

A new one a aquired from Botar. Large and in charge. Before I mess with it too much, I'm gonna have to get it in a deep tuperware container. What that monster is in is just not enough.

Correction. This is not a Haitian Giant but a Thia Giant from Asia.


----------



## maxident213 (Jun 28, 2007)

Beautiful pede man!  _S. alternans_ rocks.  I have a 7" BL _S. subspinipes_ and a 7.5" BL _S. alternans_, and the Haitian just has so much more mass to it, despite a very similar feeding record.  Monstrous.  Have fun with yours.  :clap:


----------



## gunks (Jun 28, 2007)

Arnt the Alterans almost perpetually buried though?  Like, more so then other pedes like the Subspinipes?


----------



## maxident213 (Jun 28, 2007)

gunks said:


> Arnt the Alterans almost perpetually buried though?  Like, more so then other pedes like the Subspinipes?


I've only had mine about a year, it stayed buried for weeks at a time over the winter, emerging once in a while and sitting up top until I fed it..... then back underground.  However as the weather has warmed up this spring, the pede has been out quite a bit, not very active but eating lots and always visible.  Although now that I look in on it, she's buried again.


----------



## syiware (Jun 28, 2007)

is this really a Scolopendra alternans? weird coloration..

i think that this is a subspinipes. on the 1st picture, the number of its smooth antenna segments must be 6. but S. alternans has 5(total segments are 17)

caco and steven.. how about you?

cheers!


----------



## Botar (Jun 28, 2007)

syiware said:


> is this really a Scolopendra alternans? weird coloration..
> 
> i think that this is a subspinipes. on the 1st picture, the number of its smooth antenna segments must be 6. but S. alternans has 5(total segments are 17)
> 
> ...


Yes, I think he's confused two of them.  That one is the Thai Giant that just came in... pretty sure they are another form of the S. subspinipes.  

@ Jeremy - The Haitian was in the larger one in the 4" deli cup and the Egyptian was the smaller in the 4" deli cup.  The one you have pictured was the one in the 6" deli cup and that is the Thai giant.

Botar


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jun 28, 2007)

Botar said:


> @ Jeremy - The Haitian was in the larger one in the 4" deli cup and the Egyptian was the smaller in the 4" deli cup.  The one you have pictured was the one in the 6" deli cup and that is the Thai giant.
> 
> Botar


Oh, ok. Thanks for the correction. I thought something was a little off but I just couldn't find much on this pede.


----------



## beetleman (Jun 28, 2007)

:clap: beautiful chunko ya got there! i love it, i got 1 of those awhile back from someone on the boards here,very aggressive awesome pede,good luck with yours,hmm botar has some i may have to get another,you don't see these around much.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jun 28, 2007)

I think we should check the ID keys of Sc.Mutilans... 

 phil.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jun 29, 2007)

syiware said:


> is this really a Scolopendra alternans? weird coloration..
> 
> i think that this is a subspinipes. on the 1st picture, the number of its smooth antenna segments must be 6. but S. alternans has 5(total segments are 17)
> 
> ...


Nice observation; and for the number and the position of the prefemoral spines in the terminal legs, i would guess S. subspinipes dehanni. Like this.







3 spines.

In other hand, coloration never is inportant to ID pedes, just can be something orientative. Anathomy is the powerfull method to ID pedes.

Cheers
Carles


----------

